# IF!! you are at a loose end and need some exercise.



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Just had an E-mail from Dogs Trust. IF? you have a dog and are at a "Lead?" end,this weekend/whenever,you could do worse than go to...
www.waggywalks.org.uk

It could be one way to meet people and get out into the fresh air,i have no connection with Dogs Trust,other than having insurance for our resident,"Flea Bag/useless article/come here.....WHEN YOUR READY!!!!,dog. If you go,fair play to you,just thought i would mention it.
Sassies dad.


----------

